# taig lathe value advice



## Speedy (Jun 18, 2009)

looking at a Taig lathe, its set up for wood right now, in the description it says "carriage and cross slide"
would this mean it does metal also?
and is 300 canadian a good price?

here is the description.

"Turns wood,steel,aluminum,brass & composite material. 1/4 hp motor,1/2" arbor, 525-5200 RPM,9 3/4 between center. (3/4"-16 TDI). Adjustable tailstock for offset turning. Great for pen turning. Seldon used.Excellent Condition. Comes with: 2" Face Plate, 2 1/2" Tool Rest with Base & Post Swivel, 7/16" Cup Center, 3/4" Spur Center, Needle Bearing Live Center, Carriage & Cross Slide, 1/4" Jacobs Chuck, 3" Jaw Scroll Chuck, 7mm Mandrel, Foot Pedal"


----------



## DPowell (Jun 18, 2009)

Taig lathes are great little machines for the money. I've had one since the mid-eighties. I like'em so much, I became a dealer.  Seriously though, they are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 18, 2009)

but would you say this deal in question is good?


----------



## joe d (Jun 18, 2009)

Speedy

$295 CAD brand new at Lee Valley Tools. (There's a branch on King St and in Scarborough.) So, not so much of a deal. 

They are dealers, so you've a nearby source for factory parts & accessories... I'd recommend one, that's what I've got!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Speedy (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks Joe,
will see if I can get some pics.
but I thought purchased at lee valley your only getting the actual lathe (no motor or accessories), this one has accessories and motor.
but will see tomorrow with the pics.

maybe 250$ would be better


----------



## gmac (Jun 18, 2009)

Speedy;

I picked one up about a year and a half ago in Vancouver (private sale) for $150 in hardly used condition. They don't seem to come up for sale often out here so I grabbed it. Won't give it up. At the time nothing was available used; but since then I see a steady stream of ads for bigger lathes, mostly 9x20 size, that I'd love to have. Murphy's Law I guess. Truth be told with all the additional tooling I bought for the Taig I could afford a used 9x20 (steady rests, four jaw chuck, faceplate, compound rest etc.). But then I need something portable since I have no where to work, so my projects are tailored to the Taig (for the time being :big.

I've purchased from Lee Valley and had great service. Just a note - they often carry more Taig components/parts than they list on their website (but not everything, and lathe only, not mill) - their phone staff can help in that regard.

John Bentley was a great help when I was considering my purchase and his website contains lots on modifying the Taigs.

http://lathes.jrbentley.com/
http://lathes.jrbentley.com/taig.html

 My one wish is that it would do threading - but I'm not there yet. Depending on the type of work you intend to do I'd recommend searching for a USED 7x12, 8x14 or 9x20 (much heavier bugger) based on the incremental cost increase. Used because they often come with all the additional tooling or much of it for much less money.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2009)

if you go to taigs site you will see a fully set up machine with motor is $456 US
A basic lathe no motor no tail stock no pulleys ie stripped is $191 us. So make sure you are comparing apples to apples not apples to oranges. The $ 300 cnd may be a better deal . 
Tin


----------



## raggle (Jun 19, 2009)

It's hard to find a Taig that is worn out beyond repair, such as can be the case with some highly collectable lathes. The philosophy is that a Taig is what YOU make it.

I was doubtful for years that a machine made mostly of aluminum could possibly have any rigidity, until I bought a used one. The major piece, the bed, is steel bonded to an ali extrusion and filled with concrete and that is the secret. Everything attached to it is ali and can be lapped to it using a mixture of engine oil and kitchen cleaner, the better you do this the more rigid is the result. I am still amazed at how rigid it is, and how that tiny Gates belt can transmit the power without breaking.

None of the available accessories is very expensive. The 3-jaw chuck uses replaceable soft jaws machinable for any purpose you fancy, the 4-jaw is better for grip. I could go on ...

Riser blocks will give you 2" more swing for that flywheel. Take them back out when you want to do anything else, you got your rigidity back.

Should you buy? Total up what's on offer against the new prices. Your parts will probably be as good as new. Any accessory you need is available from a dealer.

Take a look at what people do with Taigs worldwide here

http://www.cartertools.com/

One little niggle I have is the reduced saddle travel when using the tailstock. Another is the small bore of the headstock spindle, though we are assured that that can safely drilled out to 3/8" - other than that I'm very pleased.

Ray


----------



## dwentz (Jun 19, 2009)

My first lathe was a Taig, and I still have it. I did all my milling on it with the small milling attachment. I have build many tools and engines with it. I still have it, and it comes out for special tasks, and some small work even though I have 2 other larger lathes. All the tooling that I have for the lathe I have adapted to my larger machines, and it gets used all the time. The only down side to the taig is that you can not do threading on it, but I got by for years with tap and dies on the smaller stuff and was never a big deal. If threading is something that you think you will be needing take a look at something like the 7x10 mini-lathe, I have one of those also, and it is also a nice beginners lathe.

Dale


----------



## Speedy (Jun 22, 2009)

hi, wow thanks for all the response :bow:
the cross slide for metal work is still in foam and looks new.
has the collets, 3 jaw chuck, extra jaws, wood turning stuff.
not 100% sure whats happening yet, need to get some things sorted and money first.

but now I know I am educated more in taigs


----------



## skypup (Jul 13, 2009)

I just bought a 7x12 lathe for larger work. I have both the taig lathe and milling machine. I am planning on keeping my taig lathe. I needed an adapter to put on a butane can so that I could fill up my new live steam mogul. Grabbed a piece of brass rod and fiddled around and made one. I love mine.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 14, 2009)

I ended up picking it up.
check it out 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5402.0

your selling your mill?


----------

